# Aquamanta EFX External Filters



## french47 (13 Oct 2012)

G'Day,
Does anyone have experience of Aquamanta EFX filters, I am looking at the EFX 1500 v Eheim pro 3 600  2075
Any advice?
Cheers


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Oct 2012)

Aqua mantas are average. But the Eheim Pro 3 is the mutts nuts. 

I RunThe 2078 on my 96ltr and its great.


----------



## Antipofish (13 Oct 2012)

Choice between a filter made essentially for a chain store to market and sell (therefore probably needs to be cheap for them to buy) or one from the worlds most recognised and widely accepted top quality manufacturer.  Its a no brainer   Eheim all the way.  First filter I had was a 2075 and it was whisper quiet.  I even told my LFS I was going to bring it back because it was so quiet I didn't know if it was working properly, LOL.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Oct 2012)

I had one, boxed on the loft now.. good powerful filter, and cheap, but noisy. But it is powerful and cheap..


----------



## ghostsword (15 Oct 2012)

The best filters I have found to be the jbl's..  not eheim.


----------



## Antipofish (15 Oct 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The best filters I have found to be the jbl's..  not eheim.



I have had both and personal opinion is for Eheim.  They seem more intuitive and I think the parts last longer. Having said that I do like JBL too.  MY personal order of preference would be Eheim > Rena (XP range not the horrid Nexus) > JBL > TMC V2 range > then there are the also rans, with Fluval being bottom of the heap   (With the exception of the G6, which seems increasingly to have its own problems according to reported issues on here and elsewhere, I have owned three fluvals.  Not a single one of them was quiet.  In fact the 205 I had, was so noisy, it got packaged up 3 days later and exchanged for an Eheim).

The thing with filters is that they really are individual.  Everyone wants something slightly different from them.  Whisper quiet operation is key to me as my tanks are in my bedroom.


----------



## ZliBrka (22 Oct 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The best filters I have found to be the jbl's..  not eheim.



I agree with this. I have JBL e700 and JBL e701 and they are great.


----------



## ghostsword (22 Oct 2012)

I really like the jbl's, got three now, two e900 and one e1500, and cannot fault them..  silent, powerfull, easy to clean and prime, just perfect..


----------



## darren636 (13 Feb 2016)

Aquamanta and jbl look exactly the same, probably are.


----------



## alanchown (5 Mar 2016)

I have an Aquamanta EFX 300. Been very pleased, silent, easy to use. I had an eheim professional with an integrated heater some years back, total crap. Replaced that with a Tetratec, which was also an excellent filter. When I got a new aquarium I got the Aquamanta and it just works.


----------

